# Babies are coughin'



## Lovex4 (Aug 31, 2012)

Good morning!!!! Well my two little ones are congested, they and fevers last weekend, doc put them on antibiotic to break up the congestion... Now they are coughing up a storm... Probably because it is all breaking up now... However my son (4) is getting better the cough seems to be subsiding a bit... But my daughter (15 months) sounds awful... It's not exactly like a croup cough but the poor thing sounds terrible, me and her haven't slept in days... Any home remedies for this?? Please... I need some sleep


----------



## Hoot (Aug 31, 2012)

In my experience, it is better if they can cough up what they can. If they can't cough it up, pneumonia can develop. As I am not a doctor, I recommend calling your physician and see if he/she/they can offer any guidance.


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 31, 2012)

Not much you can give a little one. Drinking a lot, is where I would start.


----------



## jabbur (Aug 31, 2012)

Do you have a humidifier going in her room?  The AC can sometimes really dry up the air and make coughing worse.  Try having her sleep in her car seat or whatever you have that is similar since lying down flat increasing coughing.  And the last thing is to go ahead and call the doctor.  You want to be sure her lungs are clear and no wheezing or fluid is building up there.  Both will trigger a cough.  Limit dairy products, encourage cool clear liquids.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Aug 31, 2012)

CharlieD said:


> Not much you can give a little one. Drinking a lot, is where I would start.


 
Yeah, when my kids got sick, I would drink a lot, too.


----------

